# Closed Files in morning



## micromos (Sep 30, 2014)

Some mornings I find my files closed. When I click on the icon on my screen the file is closed and I have to reload it. Is this because of overnight MS updates? Thx. Donn


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Has your machine rebooted, or hibernated?


----------



## micromos (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, I close it and re-start it in the AM.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not know which files you refer to, but generally speaking if the computer is shut down, then all that is open, is closed, often you receive a warning saying some need to be closed, do you wish to save data.
If you do NOT shut down fully but place the computer in sleep mode, then the contents of ram etc, which includes the open files in some cases are stored in the ram. If you hibernate it, then the contents are stored in the hyberfil file on the drive and then when the computer is awakened, generally speaking it will be as it was when you placed it in sleep/hibernate/hybrid sleep
https://www.howtogeek.com/256395/psa-don't-shut-down-your-computer-just-use-sleep-or-hibernation/

The differences are explained here
https://www.thewindowsclub.com/difference-between-sleep-hybrid-sleep-and-hibernation-in-windows-7

or if you want more technical details here
https://www.thewindowsclub.com/system-sleep-states-windows-8


----------



## micromos (Sep 30, 2014)

Hmm, I am not sure what you said exactly. I save the excel file and then shut down the computer using the start button and clicking "shut down". Some mornings the file is there when I access it through the icon on the bottom of my page. The excel icon is always there it just doesn't have the excel file turn on.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Perhaps my colleague can make a further suggestion
I am not sure if you are saying that when you save the excel file and then shut down the computer
When you then return the next morning the file has NOT been saved to documents or wherever you choose to save it to.

OR if you are simply saying, that the file does not automatically open, when you open Excel, via what I presume is the pinned icon on the taskbar.

I am sorry you appear unable to understand what I have said in my first reply.

My colleague asked


Couriant said:


> Has your machine* rebooted*, or *hibernated*?


and you replied 


micromos said:


> Yes, I close it and re-start it in the AM.


which does NOT answer his question


----------



## micromos (Sep 30, 2014)

I guess I am not being explicit. When I click on the shortcut icon in the AM the file is closed. It is not always closed. Somedays the file is still open when I click on it. I always save the file before I retire. Happy New Years!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel reasonably certain it is simply a matter of 
shutdown fully
sleep
hibernation
hybrid sleep

Providing the file is SAVED when you initiate that instruction and is SIMPLY not open - there is no problem IMHO
Thanks for the NEW YEAR greetings - same to you


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, so you shut down the machine, which means all programs will shut down.



micromos said:


> ... Some mornings the file is there when I access it through the icon on the bottom of my page. The excel icon is always there it just doesn't have the excel file turn on.


A screen shot of this would help immensely, but with that said... when you are talking about the 'icon', are you talking about one in the Start Menu, or the one task bar, like in this screenshot:










If it's the task bar, then I am wondering if Excel does an Autosave/recovery when you did a shut down of the computer, and not shutting down Excel first? If so, then I suspect Excel is 'recovering' the file from an unexpected/forced shutdown. The easiest way to know is to look at the title on the top, it may have something like this:










or Recovered file, something like that.

Sometimes programs don't shutdown properly so Windows does a force shutdown, and I am thinking Excel is perhaps having an issue.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Couriant
My congratulations, I was clearly not on the right track - if it proves that you are, as I am convinced indeed that you have hit the nail on the head
Happy New Year


----------

